# Post pics of guitars you would NEVER SELL.



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm talking about guitars you find so valuable you'd rather sell your car, or something like that. Show off those bad boys!


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 19, 2010)

Mainly because it's my first 7 & it was my teacher guitar, who basicly thought me everything 

In time it will be getting a refret with ss frets & an trem upgrade to OFR 7


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sweet finish man! I dig!


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 19, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> Sweet finish man! I dig!



hilarious playing in a doom band new (previously a brutal death one) playing a sparkly gold guitar


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 19, 2010)

hahahha yeah, I wouldn't mind having a sparkly gold guitar


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 19, 2010)

I gotta find the pics of approx 75 guitars over 5 yrs that I said each and every time "I'll never sell this one".


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 19, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> I gotta find the pics of approx 75 guitars over 5 yrs that I said each and every time "I'll never sell this one".


 Nice!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 19, 2010)

I doubt i will sell this one. rather nobody would buy it.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 19, 2010)

^ interesting.... hahahaahaha


----------



## Bungle (Aug 19, 2010)

Wouldn't sell these, no point, I got them for free. The off-white one was my very first electric guitar, given to me buy my uncle. The three colour burst was found on a council cleanup. It's the best, shittest guitar I've got.






S7420, my first 7 string *wipes tear away*.






AL-3100. My first Les Paul-type guitar, first fixed bridge electric. LOVE IT. The attachment was immediate.





Ibanez SA-160. My first "proper" electric guitar i.e. not some old shitbox of a thing. Shame I've go decent pics, just this shitty old pic from a mobile phone a few years ago. Check out the fingerprints near the pots on that cunt....


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 19, 2010)

I dig that Agile, the pickups looked weird in that lighting tho


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 19, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I doubt i will sell this one. rather nobody would buy it.



id buy that in a heartbeat!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> I gotta find the pics of approx 75 guitars over 5 yrs that I said each and every time "I'll never sell this one".



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## thraxil (Aug 19, 2010)

1979 Alvarez DY55. High school graduation present from my parents.






2000 Parker Stealth. Fewer than 100 made. Hardtail. 4.25lbs.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 19, 2010)

^ Niiicee


----------



## Lon (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2010)

No pictures, it's just a Loomis model. I've played so many shows with it, I could never part with it.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 19, 2010)

never tried a Loomis.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 19, 2010)

Never say never


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, I've been informed numerous times that if I get rid of my Green Dot my fiancé will leave me. I think she likes the guitar more than me. 


Think I may list it in FS/FT now. 

J/K


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well, I've been informed numerous times that if I get rid of my Green Dot my fiancé will leave me. I think she likes the guitar more than me.
> 
> 
> Think I may list it in FS/FT now.
> ...


hahahaha


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 19, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Never say never


True cause I would love to play one!


----------



## Magenta Crush (Aug 19, 2010)

NEVER!


----------



## pink freud (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd never sell my Composite Electric Blade. It's #41, and I'm pretty sure if I sold it I'd never come across another one.


----------



## darkinners (Aug 20, 2010)

few years back, I had a serious financial problem that I had to sell everything I have, every gears and other stuffs but I didn't sell this guitar.

it's a normal Gibson Les Paul nothing special to anyone but it has some great sentimental value to me.
it was the first guitar I ever bought with actual my money, when I finished studies and started to work. I saved like ass for this dream guitar I used to think a lot about it.

it also had many of my "first"
like first gig, first band, first song I ever wrote or if I am in bad mood I play some songs with this guitar to chill out.

I might sell my kidneys instead of this guitar


----------



## Murmel (Aug 20, 2010)

Deathmetal94564 said:


> I dig that Agile, the pickups looked weird in that lighting tho


They're supposed to look like that.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 20, 2010)

This...





...and this...





...and this...





...and this.





..and this and this.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll never Sell my 7321.

it's the first guitar that I actually put some work into, plus i bought it off of an ex-Periphery member. lol


----------



## jymellis (Aug 20, 2010)

UV7BK (green dot) autographed by steve vai














rghrg1 (laser engrave h.r.giger)


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 20, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> This...




DAAAARGHH!!!!!

I love that guitar. Probably the guitar of my dreams. That one, and the one that Clive has are the guitars that give me the worst case of GAS.

Here is the one Clive has:





oh, and Nolly's B2:


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 20, 2010)

Seven string Les Paul fuck yeah





This - pickguard + DA7 Neck + X2N7 Bridge = Amazing.

Since the first time I played it I fell in love and it plays like a damn dream every time. About to record my band's first album with it too


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

everyone else has cool guitars.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 20, 2010)

Nothing visually special, but essentially my 3 black RGs...
















Top to bottom: RG620X, RG1527GK, MIJ RG470

The RG620X was bought for me by my sister on my 25th birthday, and the RG470 was my first real guitar bought by my mum for my 18th. Being bought by family members, both have sentimental value. 

The black 1527 on the other hand was my first 7 string. I bought it on my first trip to Japan, which held a lot of fond memories. Funny enough, my other 7 (also a 1527) was also bought in Japan.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 20, 2010)

did you just take pics of the same guitar 3 times?!

...no, no, I'm stupid.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 20, 2010)

TreKita said:


> did you just take pics of the same guitar 3 times?!
> 
> ...no, no, I'm stupid.





Must be the red curtain...


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 20, 2010)

to be fair, the 1527 does have a different headstock design


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 20, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> This...
> 
> 
> ...and this...
> ...



Excuse my ignorance, but could someone please enlighten me on the make/model of this beautiful creation?


----------



## leandroab (Aug 20, 2010)

My RG370DX.

It was my first electric guitar and my dad gave it to me, in my fucking birthday!


----------



## Edika (Aug 20, 2010)

Lord_Elixer said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but could someone please enlighten me on the make/model of this beautiful creation?



That is a Carvin DC727 with a piezo bridge. The owner has changed the stock pups with a Q-tuner in the neck and no idea what for the bridge (a Dimarzio maybe?). It has a very unusual but holy crap awesome finish. Kinda like a reverse burst with the red color bursting to blue.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 20, 2010)

Is that actually your guitar?


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 20, 2010)

Edika said:


> That is a Carvin DC727 with a piezo bridge. The owner has changed the stock pups with a Q-tuner in the neck and no idea what for the bridge (a Dimarzio maybe?). It has a very unusual but holy crap awesome finish. Kinda like a reverse burst with the red color bursting to blue.



Thanks  ... this is now high up on my long list of gear to acquire haha

Edit :- WOO 100 posts! lol


----------



## Cyntex (Aug 20, 2010)

My S5470, my first guitar after quitting my old band, started writing my own songs on this beauty <3


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 20, 2010)

Edika said:


> That is a Carvin DC727 with a piezo bridge. The owner has changed the stock pups with a Q-tuner in the neck and no idea what for the bridge (a Dimarzio maybe?). It has a very unusual but holy crap awesome finish. Kinda like a reverse burst with the red color bursting to blue.



it was an x2n last time i heard



Maniacal said:


> Is that actually your guitar?



yes.


----------



## Junnage (Aug 20, 2010)

My PRS Custom 24 in Charcoal Burst with a 10 Top that they gave me for free, even though I didn't order it!

Only have crappy cell phone pictures of it. But I would never sell this beast.






I guess this is also an amp that I would not sell!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't think I'd ever sell my Crafted in Japan Fender YJM strat




[/IMG]

Although I probably wouldn't sell my K-7 either.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Aug 20, 2010)

The constant desire for another guitar combined with the need to keep already aquired instruments...i can see a lot of forum members having space problems later on in life.

For me it would be my ibanez S270 (Sorry no pics). The reasons for this are as followed; The guitar cost me £200 second hand i have since then replaced pickups (£160) and the bridge (OFR=£110). Yet it is clear that to anyone apart from me, this is still a £200 guitar and would therefore be impractical for me to sell it. My second reason is this, why would someone looking for an S series buy a Model made in '97 (LFR) when you can find ZR models on ebay for just as cheap? Again, impractical. This is all a good thing as i truly love this workhorse of a guitar


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 20, 2010)

All of my guitars have some type of sentimental value to them i couldn't bring myself to sell any of them.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 20, 2010)

RG7312, bought this by on my own as a graduation gift, heavily customized.





RG560, this one has been with me everywhere, heavily customized.





K-7, even if I stop playing music, this will always stay with me (and all the other KoRn guitars I can get)





V-Blade, I pretty much love Vs, and this one is everything I wanted in a V.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2010)

My customized RG7321. Lot of work and money put into this, took a good while to finish. Very happy with the result though, as it sounds a lot better than it did before, and is far better than boring old black.







My Colombus Mustang copy. Handed down to me by my dad, it doesn't play that well as 30 years have taken their toll on it, but I love it. Its more sentimental than anything.








Bungle said:


> S7420, my first 7 string *wipes tear away*.


 
If I had one of those I wouldn't sell it either.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 20, 2010)

^ Especially if the grain was as groovy as that.

I definitely would not sell my 1527, but I haven't got any decent pics, besides, we all know what they look like.


----------



## Inazone (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't have a pic of the guitar by itself . . .






It's Jackson Concept JDX-94 that I've had for many years. It's had so many mods and repairs, and I've written so many songs on it, that it would be wrong to sell.


----------



## oneiromancer (Aug 20, 2010)

My Mockingbird. Never selling this thing, even though I'm buying an 8 string in the very near future.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Aug 20, 2010)

While I'll never say never to selling equipment, my JP7 is my most prized possession:


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 20, 2010)

Junnage said:


> My PRS Custom 24 in Charcoal Burst with a 10 Top that they gave me for free, even though I didn't order it!
> 
> Only have crappy cell phone pictures of it. But I would never sell this beast.
> 
> ...


 see signature as to why i hate you 
jk sexy tho


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 20, 2010)

Maniacal said:


> Is that actually your guitar?



Yes sir. yes it is. That lucky bastard... : ) I think he bought it from Bulb. It used to be Doug Campbell (The guy that makes blackmachines). That guitar haunts my dreams. (ref my prev post).


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 20, 2010)

I almost got it from Doug but decided it was too expensive. 

How many 884s are around now then?

I have one, this dude has one.... anymore?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 20, 2010)

Lord_Elixer said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but could someone please enlighten me on the make/model of this beautiful creation?





Edika said:


> That is a Carvin DC727 with a piezo bridge. The owner has changed the stock pups with a Q-tuner in the neck and no idea what for the bridge (a Dimarzio maybe?). It has a very unusual but holy crap awesome finish. Kinda like a reverse burst with the red color bursting to blue.



Only the koa-carvin have piezo. It's a BKP Painkiller in the bridge now. I've been thinking about changing back to the dimarzio x2n I had in it before though. I want to have them both in there actually, hrmf!

But I mean, just look at that x2n! 






The problem is that I would probably need a super-ultra-high-Z-q-tuner to match it


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ow-what-this-is-56k-omgwtfbbqrotfllmmfao.html


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as DjPharoah . Been thru lots of guitars in the past 5 years and many of them I said the same thing "This is a keeper!" I currently have 10 and I think if I really had to pick 2 that I couldn't live without it would be my 2 personal custom orders. The bright green Camo ESP Horizon and my Charcoal quilt BRJ Jekyll.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 20, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> This...
> 
> 
> ...and this...
> ...


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 20, 2010)

Murmel said:


> They're supposed to look like that.


oh


----------



## Kimling (Aug 20, 2010)

My Tokai LS150 from '06
I can literally count the hours I spent at my crappy old job saving for this guitar, and it will follow me for the rest of my life


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 20, 2010)

My 6






My 7


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 20, 2010)

I said I'd never sell my white DV8-r, as I always wanted a flying V, but I got rid of that. This is the main one I SERIOUSLY miss - Played all the biggest gigs of my life with this thing. I genuinely get a bit sad when I look at it 











Never wanted to sell my MH400 either, cos that thing was truly magic. It's also gone.






Fairly sure My K7 will never go anywhere, though, I really am fond of it.






I also said I'd never sell my Fernandes Ravelle, but it now turns out the thing won't sell anyway


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 20, 2010)

My Hamer Artist Archtop Anniversary. 1 of 30...my father also has one in cherry burst.



http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...82771047_100000572161244_146768_4478560_n.jpg


----------



## Gamma362 (Aug 20, 2010)

My kh-602, sure its just basically a standard super strat, but i love it. got it after playing 6 months, and have had it close to 4 years now love the way it plays, and just about everything about it. it also happens to be the all maple construction not one of the newer ones that are made from alder. i could never part with this guitar. this is the only pic i have of it, and its isnt all that great. but enough of my rambling


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, and mikernaut, that esp is fucking awesome looking



mikernaut said:


>


----------



## Chopsession (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn, there are some gorgeous guitars here! Here's an old picture of my harem. I wouldn't sell anything here with the exception of the Mockingbird.


----------



## Trespass (Aug 20, 2010)

ILuvPillows said:


> The constant desire for another guitar combined with the need to keep already aquired instruments...i can see a lot of forum members having space problems later on in life.



I have space problems now.


----------



## wemedge (Aug 20, 2010)

TheMasterplan said:


> Seven string Les Paul fuck yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pic! That has got to be the cleanest LP-7 I have ever seen. What gauge and type of strings do you use on it?

Mine is beside me right now, and yeah, I would never* sell it either.

*touch wood

cheers,
wemedge


----------



## hide (Aug 21, 2010)

Mikernaut: you sir have awesome taste in guitars. I regret not jumping on your reindeer also, but I was broke.. still am 

I'd rather never say never, but I doubt I'll ever find something that I could like better than my rg-metal1. It's not about rarity or visuals, it's just my voice made into an instrument: I identify myself in that guitar's tone so much that can't see me replacing it.


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 21, 2010)

these. 






At this point, the work I've put into them upgrading and modifying them far outweighs any conceivable reasonable price I could put on them. Plus, they both play like butter. the ESP has gold pickup rings now, too.


----------



## hutchman (Aug 21, 2010)

I could never part with this piece of shit. Learnt so much on it. Done tons oof shows with it. Its beat up and has tones of character. The first seven to ever enter the Bega Valley (my home town). 

Plus noone would buy it if I even tried to sell.


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 21, 2010)

Never selling my Vigier, it was a birthday/graduation present from my parents and is easily the nicest guitar Ive ever played 






And despite costing about 1/10th of what the Vigier cost, Im also never selling my Epiphone Les Paul. First guitar I ever had, saved up and bought it when I was 13, still prefer it to any Gibson Ive ever played 






The Ibanez on the left is also probably a keeper, its one of a pair that was a birthday present from my girlfriend when I was about 17, might be a cheap RG but its preeeeeeeetty


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 21, 2010)

That Vigier looks amazing.  Hell if I had a Vigier, I'd probably wouldn't let it go too.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 21, 2010)

canuck brian said:


> My 6



I think you're playing too much on the lower frets there 
What have you done with it? Looks cool


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 21, 2010)

Funny... the other day I found an old "family" picture of a dozen electric guitars I had a few years ago. They're all gone.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 21, 2010)

Gotta be this one. I'd have an extremely hard time selling my other 2, as well.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 21, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> I think you're playing too much on the lower frets there
> What have you done with it? Looks cool



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...owes-guitars-thread-works-in-progress-20.html


----------



## bulb (Aug 21, 2010)

Will never sell these two:

Bernie Rico Jr. Jekyll 7 w/Flame Maple Top and Ebony Fretboard





Blackmachine B2 w/Flame Koa Top and Brazillian Rosewood Fretboard


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2010)

And Bulb comes in and owns the thread.


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 21, 2010)

bulb said:


> Blackmachine B2 w/Flame Koa Top and Brazillian Rosewood Fretboard





I have no words. Holy crap...


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> And Bulb comes in and owns the thread.



indeed. that koa b2....


----------



## Trespass (Aug 21, 2010)

SplinteredDave said:


> Never selling my Vigier, it was a birthday/graduation present from my parents and is easily the nicest guitar Ive ever played



As someone who graduated a few months ago and *didn't* get a beautiful Vigier as a graduation present, I am incredibly jealous.


----------



## ROAR (Aug 21, 2010)

Seeing all these (especially Misha's!) makes me regret
selling the best guitar I ever had. I just had to get that
piece of shit Dean Razorback V. 
so fucking lame...


----------



## bulb (Aug 21, 2010)

Also would never sell my JP7 as i have had it forever and it is my recording 7, and it would take something special for me to part with the JP6


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> And Bulb comes in and owns the thread.



I still think the Fanned BM 8-string wins.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 21, 2010)

bulb said:


> Also would never sell my JP7 as i have had it forever and it is my recording 7, and it would take something special for me to part with the JP6



What qualifies as special?


----------



## -Nolly- (Aug 21, 2010)

These two aren't going anywhere:

Blackmachine B2 Quilt:





Dæmoness Cimmerian custom 7:





I have a feeling my incoming Rico Jr's will be lifetime keepers too!


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 21, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> These two aren't going anywhere:
> 
> Blackmachine B2 Quilt:
> 
> ...


 Love the quilted maple on both!


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 22, 2010)

my ibanez prestige RGT220Z-NTF


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 22, 2010)

I have 3 that I absolutely love and would probably cry for a few months should I ever have to go separate ways with any of them

First up is my prized posession: My Schecter C7 from early '99. Hard ash body, awesome royal red matte finish, natural binding, and rather rare I suppose. Nowhere as rare as some of the guitars in here, but still, only ever seen one other of these ever in this finish, and the other owner also posts here and has an X2N in his instead of the D-Sonic I have in mine. Also has an awesome coiltap I've made my signature  It goes from H/S, S/S, to S/H.




Second: My Douglas WRL590. Value-wise, it's only worth 200 so it's pretty worthless on the market , however, it plays like a fucking dream. Tops nearly every other guitar I've played that's under 1,000 dollars (and I've played many different ESPs, Schecters, Ibanez', BC Riches, and more), and has the tone to go with it. Love it.




Lastly:This one is a bass, but I might as well put it. My Warwick Rockbass Corvette. Another older model, early 2000s I'm guessing. It's from back when they used Swamp Ash for their bodies and real MECs w/ 2 band active EQs. Does everything I want it to, and sounds amazing. The finish is fuckawesome, and it switches from transparent black to a purpleish black under different lighting.. It plays loads better than the new Rockbasses too. Wish the new ones were made as well as this one.. Also, the fretboard grain looks crazy.


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 22, 2010)

My Pug-approved PRS Cu24..Sometimes one guitar stands out among the rest..The right combo of woods and a perfect build.This guitar plays and sounds 100x better than any other guitar I've ever played.. It's not going anywhere and If anyone tries to take it Frankie will eat their dick..






I also will never sell this because it was my first that I got 24 yrs ago..Too sentimental and it actually still sounds great..Matsamuko FTW
Aria Pro II Knight Warrior


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 22, 2010)

*Awaits Rob to enter and dominate thread*


----------



## Edika (Aug 22, 2010)

A Squier MIJ which was my first guitar and don't have a photo of it right now. The has big sentimental value since I bought it from my best friend, best man in other guitarist at my band and I wrote all of the material for our album (yet to be released). 

Also this guitar I will not sell for anything because it is the second guitar I bought and bought it with MY money. When I first plugged it in my solid state 50 watt marshal with nothing else on it I was blown away by it's tone. I'd rather sell anything else I own and work the hardest jobs to make ends meet than sell this beauty.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Aug 22, 2010)

*feels like Rob as too many priceless guitars. He would break the thread*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

*Thinks Rob wouldn't need to sell a guitar, as he probably owns half of the guitar industry*


----------



## Zugster (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## apiss (Aug 22, 2010)

I've had this MIJ Ibanez RG450 guitar since '99. So it's been like what? 11 years now?
Not gonna sell this ever. It's my first real electric guitar, bought it with my first student loan back then, been through everything I've been through. Over the years, I've had numerous decals and stickers on it, just to end up removing all of them. 

Today, it has the gold pole Evolution from a JEM7VWH, a dummy single coil in the middle, and different LFR tremolo.


----------



## tkozuch (Aug 23, 2010)

I will take my custom Carvin CT3 to the grave with me


----------



## liamh (Aug 23, 2010)

Maaaan..


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 23, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> This...
> 
> 
> ...and this...
> ...


 Nice youtube vids man 
wheres a vid of the multiscale? havent seen one


----------



## synrgy (Aug 23, 2010)

My first 'real' guitar, had it since 1995. Hamer CS Studio, USA made double cutaway. Mahogany body, flame maple top. Stock Duncan JB in bridge and Duncan '59 in neck. It's currently 'retired'. I haven't had strings on it for more than a year now. I need to do a lot of work to it to bring it back up to it's former glory. (As you can see in the pic all the metal parts are basically rusted, the fretboard is _seriously_ worn out, and there are some other issues I'd rather not bring to light here. )

She's my baby. My friends named her "Excalibur" back when I first got her. It's one of the only physical things I still have in my possession that came (at least in part) from my mother before she died, as if it weren't special enough just being my first. If I ever get married, my wife will have to accept the fact that I'll be looking for this guitar before looking for my wife, if the house ever catches fire.


----------



## flo (Aug 23, 2010)

my homemade eightstring 
I would not sell it. I would let the dude work the 100+ hours it took to build for me hehehe 






and it's gonna suck to sell this guitar, my first custom order. Feels like selling your daughter :/
also an eightstring by the way





More pics and info in these threads:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ly-custombuild-phase-1-making-the-plan-3.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/94074-homemade-8-string-multiscale.html


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 23, 2010)

flo said:


> my homemade eightstring
> I would not sell it. I would let the dude work the 100+ hours it took to build for me hehehe



wow. That sir, is a really cool guitar. I can tell that took a lot of hours from looking at that pic. Man, thats so awesome. How does it sound?
edit: and what are the specs (scales etc.)


----------



## Key_Maker (Aug 23, 2010)

My RGA


----------



## shreddyknight (Aug 23, 2010)

Well... you can never say never but... this ones pass through the years and stays with me after lot of GAS so... here we are...

- Fender Stratocaster (1977): all completely original and in olympyc white finish turn into vanilla yellow from past of time. Totally Ritchie BLackmore´s sound... very nice and classic "gummy" clean sounds for bluesy and very stong character on distortion.. not weak single coill sound even when is a single coil guitar.






- Suhr Reb Beach 2008 NAAM (2007) exhibition model: this was the model hanging on the exhibition trade in 2008. Stunning big heavy piece of koa with a beautifully top. Sounds gorgeous in any style... very nice cristaline and bright sounds with lot of deep distortion with a unique bright tone.


























- Ibanez RBM2NT Reb Beach model (1991): old RB signature... one of the finest Ibanez ever made... unreal neck feel, top woods.. and very unique flamed koa top.. one of the most flamed I´ve ever seen. Sounds huge with lot of sustain... a heavy beast machine. Sounds heavier than Suhr.
















- Ibanez USRG30TP (1994): One of the old cool USA made Ibbbys. Made in the quarters of Dave Bunker introducing the neck free tension system. 






- Ibanez AM1 American Master (1990): Other jewel of the crown... top quality woods and craftmanship. The cool thing of this Ibby and the previous USRG is that they keeps the shape of a RG superstrat shape with very comfortable necks and floating bridges but with a more Gibsonian sound. This AM100 comes with Evolution pickups but sounds completely like a LP. So one have the best of both worlds... playability like an Ibanez and the clean bell sound and very roaring from an LP.











- Lakewood A32 (1999): I was looking for a hieg end acoustic with nice woods but a completely different sound than Martin, Lowden or any other top guitar... and this is the one that fits me perfectly... nice woods, top detail and very unique character and sound. Sounds like "a cathedral".. very resonant and with lot of presenc but keeping a soft and sweet sound.






Cheers¡¡

Javier


----------



## flo (Aug 23, 2010)

Rashputin said:


> wow. That sir, is a really cool guitar. I can tell that took a lot of hours from looking at that pic. Man, thats so awesome. How does it sound?
> edit: and what are the specs (scales etc.)



Thanks bro 

The specs are these:
"organic" multiscale fretboard from 63 to 66 cm, 
two EMG 808 humbuckers (they where a nightmare to order),
mapleneck with padoukstripes,
a maple top with a crack (the tree really grew like this!)
and alder body. 
The finish is oil and wax. 

the sound is really bright, since it's a lot of maple in that guitar.
I'm experimenting alot with the tuning, it's not good for going too low, I'd say low G is reasonable.

for more info and pics please go to 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/94074-homemade-8-string-multiscale.html


----------



## paintkilz (Aug 23, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> I think you're playing too much on the lower frets there
> What have you done with it? Looks cool



cant remember if thats cocoboa or zircote, but it has a "waterfall" type grain and it shifts from light to dark grains.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 24, 2010)

flo said:


> my homemade eightstring
> I would not sell it. I would let the dude work the 100+ hours it took to build for me hehehe
> 
> 
> ...


 EPIC


----------

